# HDD from TiVo to PC?



## mrgreen4242 (Dec 6, 2002)

I have a 120gb HDD (Maxtor 6 series) that was in a TiVo S1 unit as a second drive. I no longer need/use that Tivo so I wanted to reclaim that disk for use as a backup unit with Time Machine via a USB adapter.

I pulled it and plugged it in but it only recognizes as being 9.7mb? Can anyone help me reconfigure this drive to work with my Mac (Intel, OSX 10.5)? 

Thanks!


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

Run Disk Utility and reformat the drive.


----------



## weaknees (May 11, 2001)

Sounds like the drive is locked. ForrestB is right - you need Disk Utility. You can find a download of that here:

http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/files.html


----------

